
Apple Business Profiles - Mission: Cats - jashmenn
http://www.apple.com/ipad/business/profiles/mission-cats/
======
kaolinite
For a moment I thought Apple was joking and this was a prank, then I realised
that the company was called "Mission: Cats". Bah - they're too serious!

